# Those cool Dragon eggs...



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I haven't seen a thread... maybe I should look, but who here has those eggs?

This one needs a lot of love in very short time. look and click


whoops... heh, it died.. so much for that experement.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I have them. I usually have pretty good luck with them.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

click: has less than half an hour:



neglected experement


----------

